# Stereotypes



## thisiswater (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi there -- I'm a plus sized, middle-aged, out-of-shape beginner. There is plus size and plus size. I'm about 190 and the my barn is fine with that. I was upfront with them so that they would match me with the right horse. I'm not so sure they would be comfortable with 250 lbs., though lots of men weigh that! Riding is only one aspect of my health-plan. I'm also taking yoga and swimming a lot. When I feel ready I'm going to start Pilates. Finally, my goals are very modest. I would like a nice seat, walk, posting-trot and confidence to enjoy the trails around the barn. 

How about you? What is your worst fear?


----------



## faith04 (Nov 22, 2015)

So many things, I'm very self conscious about being plus sized. But the barn I ride at welcomed me with wide open arms. I as well have lost weight and put it right back on, never did I lose the "big girl" mentality, I doubt I ever will! 

My goal is to just have fun and be a decent rider. I am beyond the stage of showing ( been there, done that as a teen) 

My biggest fear is falling off. I got out of riding for quite some time and found out that at 40 my sense of self preservation is much much higher now than when I used to ride. I as well fear the stereotypes. Every single one except the last one you listed. The trainer I found never even batted an eye at me when we met. 

Hope some input helps!


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

My current weight situation is partially why I took up driving. I also have some fear issues, so having an instructor basically be able to be right there with me in the cart is reassuring. I've been very lucky in that I've been able to find a lot of farms that aren't concerned with my weight, and I'm always very honest and open it, usually I say "If you don't think you can handle this, please tell me right now and we won't waste each other's time". 

Eventually I'd like to get back into riding, and I'm shooting for finding a mule that does both.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I think it's a regional thing.

I'm 5'7" and 215lbs. At my heaviest (beginning of last year), I was 275lbs. I have never been made to feel like I was too big to ride or that I shouldn't be on a horse because of my size. The only issue I had wasn't even when I was plus-sized! I had just started boarding at my old barn and was renting a dude string horse from my BO to go on a trail ride with my friend, since my gelding wasn't broke out yet. He said, right to my face, that he was going to put me on his "biggest horse" because he could "handle [me] better." I weighed 175lbs.

The general consensus that I've heard on horses for plus-sized riders is stout with good bone. Doesn't have to be tall or draft or any particular breed. I've ridden my 17hh draft cross and my best friend's 14.3hh tank of a QH, and both carried me with equal ease.

It's not just your weight that's a factor. It's HOW you ride. I'd rather see a heavy rider with a good seat up on a horse than a lighter rider who is flopping all over the place. Which do you think is easier on the horse?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

And the perennial question is, "HOW do you expect someone to lose weight if they can't ride?". If you even just go on a trail ride once a week and ride for 3 or 4 hours at a time, after you have worked up to that much that is, then the weight will come off, redistribute and muscle will build. You won't necessarily ever be a Tinker Belle build, but so what? You'll be much healthier than when you started. So I always feel like, GO RIDE.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> And the perennial question is, "HOW do you expect someone to lose weight if they can't ride?". If you even just go on a trail ride once a week and ride for 3 or 4 hours at a time, after you have worked up to that much that is, then the weight will come off, redistribute and muscle will build. You won't necessarily ever be a Tinker Belle build, but so what? You'll be much healthier than when you started. So I always feel like, GO RIDE.


I will never be a size 2 and I'm okay with that. A healthy size for me is about a size 8. I've been a size 4 and I looked sick. It's just the way I'm built.

When I first bought Aires (my draft cross gelding), I was 175-180lbs and a size 18W. Within the first two months of doing nothing but groundwork with him (he wasn't broke and was barely handled, then I fractured my ankle), I was down to a size 14. Less than a year after that, I was a size 12. Just from doing groundwork every day. :shock:


----------



## Eme1217 (Oct 27, 2014)

As of now, I do not have a ride-able horse, and the thought of having to "sell" someone on the idea of me buying their horse and it being a good idea really bothers me. On the other hand I could use some more lessons so I am not one of those people just flopping around on a horses back. I feel like it would not be fair to the horse for me to ride at my weight and being so rusty at it. I would love to just go ride and use that as another exercise for a healthier lifestyle! I am just thinking that finding the correct temperament, training level, and weight bearing capacity would be difficult to find as an "all in one" package deal. Perhaps I will feel more confident about being a shopper for a riding horse or lessons when I am a few pounds lighter. I am interested in english, maybe even dressage, but I have only ridden western. You all are fantastic, thank you for the replies!


----------



## Eme1217 (Oct 27, 2014)

Just thought I would share a photo along with this thread. I'm about 12 lbs heavier now than I was in this picture. Let's see if it shows up!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

A person has to be realistic about weight. Ther really IS a place where it's unfair to ride a horse . That can differ depending on the riders wight and skill, and the horses build and strength , but we delude ourselves and do a disservice to the horse if we choose to ignore this fact and think we can ride at any weight.


I am about 206 and choose to not ride smaller horses, at all. I only ride larger horse who are well. Conditioned. I feel at the edge of acceptable weight for "typical" horses , but that is how I see it.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I am 250lbs, 5ft 4 (apparently I hold it well...I don't see it!). I alternate riding between a 17hh Clydesdale and my 15.3hh xbreed mare. I wasn't riding my little mare for a good while because I felt far too large, however, I'm bringing her back into work now and I tell you what, she has no problems flying over hills with me at a steady, happy canter. I ride English. My saddles are around the 17.5 and 18 mark. I do have a western but given it's a bloody heavy thing I don't use it at the moment.
It's personal preference and what the horse is confortable with. I'm not riding my 3 year old 15.1hh filly inspite of her being built like a brick shed because she is a young thing and actually seems to be struggling, so she's waiting for me to shift 100lbs :lol: My other girls have no problem and as long as they aren't sore I'll keep on riding.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Me, my fat bum and my main girls.


----------

